# Pulycaf degreasing!



## Beemer (Jun 19, 2012)

My Duetto III is only a couple of months old and I used Pulycaf to backflush. I used the amount, temperature and number of flushes as stated on the container.

The result was that the group pour lever became squeaky. It did lessen slightly as the days passed but after I bought Dow 111 grease I stripped the lever assembly and removed the shaft.

I was disappointed to find that there was NO lubricant visible at any point on the shaft, seals, cams or plungers. In fact the shaft felt completely dry and definitely not slippy. The cam end for some distance was jet black. I am so glad that I did not rely on coffee oil to maintain lubrication.

Talking about Pulycaf I notice that for Porta-filter cleaning the immersion only "cleans" part of the inside. A large inner circle about half the diameter of the inside remains badly stained even after extended soaking.

Ian


----------



## ZioBuck (Sep 21, 2012)

Beemer said:


> My Duetto III is only a couple of months old and I used Pulycaf to backflush. I used the amount, temperature and number of flushes as stated on the container.
> 
> The result was that the group pour lever became squeaky. It did lessen slightly as the days passed but after I bought Dow 111 grease I stripped the lever assembly and removed the shaft.
> 
> ...


Hi I use break cleaner on my zaffiro group & pf . Does great in my silvia to. Got it from frashell.com


----------



## MelonCoffee (Jun 21, 2012)

ZioBuck said:


> Hi I use break cleaner on my zaffiro group & pf . Does great in my silvia to. Got it from frashell.com


Was worried that you might be using 'brake' cleaner! Ha ha. (though it wouldn't surprise me, I've seen alsorts!) I also use a liquid cleaner but it is more specific for porta-filter soaking and backflushing - Prep-X, I get it from a local supplier, great would never go back to powder cleaners.


----------



## ZioBuck (Sep 21, 2012)

Lol.. I've seen on my travels bleach and dishwasher powder being used by customers .....what next .... Dettol and persil ....... I never drink the first half a dozen espresso shots off a machine for this reason as I like my teeth the way they are!


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Unusual:

Never come across this problem with the La Scala Butterfly machines which we service. The rubber gaskets inside the lever should stop any fluid penetrating the grease. Maybe your gaskets are undersize, or fitted the wrong way round (?) - when new they should be a tight push-fit (+ a dollop of silicon gease).


----------

